# garage painting in winter



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

just about to finish up my homemade booth in my garage due to the shop i worked at closing its doors and not being able to find a job at this time


i was wondering what could be done to make sure that paint cures properly with it about to be winter and very cold and special type of heaters you guys use in your garage to keep it up around 60degrees??? 


wondering if theres any point to try to paint thru winter out the garage or am i just gonna be dealing with a bunch of bullshit?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i leave all my lights on. over night so it stays warm in there


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya i didnt even think about that, im bout to get like 10 double 4ft light fixtures so im guessing that would bring some heat, fuck it gotta make money somehow haha


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 16 2010, 08:32 AM~19081151
> *ya i didnt even think about that, im bout to get like 10 double 4ft light fixtures so im guessing that would bring some heat, fuck it gotta make money somehow haha
> *


 :uh: 

Umm im thinking thats only going to raise you about 1 degree if that lol 



i think the squid is growing dope.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i use kerosene heaters


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep the doors insulated, windows, wherever.. I've found its gotta be at least 20 degrees outside so I can get the shop warm enough to paint.. Any colder, I have to do bodywork..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

U need a torpedo heater. Over 100k btu. And spraying all overs suck in winter. Unless you can catch a random 50 degree day. The tricks finding a happy medium between the heat coming in and the ventilation sucking it right out.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya i was figuring a keroseen heater i just didnt know if that would create any fisheye problems or not, ill just have to do a couple tests when it gets real cold and see what kinda temp i can keep in my homemade booth i guess


thanks for the info guys


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2010, 05:36 PM~19083778
> *U need a torpedo heater. Over 100k btu. And spraying all overs suck in winter. Unless you can catch a random 50 degree day. The tricks finding a happy medium between the heat coming in and the ventilation sucking it right out.
> *


i have a 155,000 btu. i get it warm .let it run for about half an hour or so, unplug it spray a few cooats and let the fumes ventilate and plug it back in for a few minutes and so on... leaving the lights on all night seems to draw bugs in at night around here..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Nov 16 2010, 09:32 AM~19081151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhhhh :angry:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

I would suggest a propane heater vs a kerosene heater. Propane seems to burn cleaner with less fisheye issues.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 16 2010, 08:23 PM~19085305
> *i have a 155,000 btu. i get it warm .let it run for about half an hour or so, unplug it spray a few cooats and let the fumes ventilate and plug it back in for a few minutes and so on... leaving the lights on all night seems to draw bugs in at night around here..
> *


Mine is the same size. I've also used 2 of the small ones, one per side. Works good too. 

I'd look for a used one because it will fuck it up eventually sucking in the fumes. 

Also, the biggest issue is the one most people don't give much thought. The metal temp has to be right regardless of anything else. That is the biggest issue. I use a cheap IR thermometer, let the heater run for 20-45 mins before painting depending on temp. If your using the right reducers and keep the metal up to temp you wont have much problems. 

Also I've painted a ton of cars and never had fisheye issues with the heaters. Propane is ok but a pita to refill the gas. The little BBQ tank ain't going to do shit if your doing much painting.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Nov 16 2010, 07:12 PM~19086368
> *I would suggest a propane heater vs a kerosene heater. Propane seems to burn cleaner with less fisheye issues.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 16 2010, 06:23 PM~19085305
> *i have a 155,000 btu. i get it warm .let it run for about half an hour or so, unplug it spray a few cooats and let the fumes ventilate and plug it back in for a few minutes and so on... leaving the lights on all night seems to draw bugs in at night around here..
> *


x2 is how i do it


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Dude i used to be the master at painting in the winter in the garage, and i'm from Canada so you know i painted in the cold!

Big Doe is bang on the METAL TEMP is the key!
I used a big ass kerosene torpedo heater, it was like 200k btu or something, anyways its obvious the ventilation is gonna suck the heat out like right away, so guy with the lights idea, yeah he's fuckin high! lol

First up forget running kerosene, its hard to find, expensive, and burns like shit, and easily affected by moisture, RUN DIESEL in that bitch! preferably low sulphur.

Crank it on and get the shop cooking hot, like hawaii shit, that way the metal is warm, turn off the heater, turn on the fans, tack your parts and get some basecoat on them, after that tunr the heater back on and get it nice and warm again, get that metal back up to temp, then do the same and get the clear on there, 5 mins after the fumes clear from the clear crank on that heater and bake that bitch! i could leave mine on for like 30-45 mins and the shop 20x25 would get up to like 130


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 16 2010, 09:04 PM~19086912
> *Dude i used to be the master at painting in the winter in the garage, and i'm from Canada so you know i painted in the cold!
> 
> Big Doe is bang on the METAL TEMP is the key!
> ...


I run diesel in my kerosene heather


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 16 2010, 08:04 PM~19086912
> *Dude i used to be the master at painting in the winter in the garage, and i'm from Canada so you know i painted in the cold!
> 
> Big Doe is bang on the METAL TEMP is the key!
> ...


X2 I,ve got the big multi fuel one as well you can run whatever you want in there its also got a digital thermistat on it so you just set up and leave it alone just be careful when switching fuel I took a regular gas can down to the gas station and they said it was illigal to put diesel in there so I tried regular the 2 mixed fuckin shoots flames out of it about 4ft


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

well how i am doing my booth its going to have the fans pulling from in the garage then venting outside, the torpedo will be on the side of the booth not in it but its just plastic'd off inbetween so that shouldnt make much of a heat difference, and with leaving the lights on all nite it wouldnt do shit for bug for me cus its going to be completely sealed up or damn near close enough too it cuz my dads harley is in the garage and he dont want no fucking overspray on it haha

ill post pics tomorrow im busy cleaning all the garbage out the garage so i can start finishing the booth

heres from when we first started building it


the front is removable and has two filters with fans behind for the input and then i got an exhaust fan that im gonna run out the back with a filter in front of it which will flow outside the garage and im gonna have crazy lights, i like my shit bright so i can see haha

ill have it done within the next week and a half


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Not sure how you were doing fans but you don't want them blowing cold outside air across the car. You could put them in the side with the heater. You'd still be able to let some fresh air in and it would be heated before being sucked in.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2010, 10:17 PM~19087813
> *Not sure how you were doing fans but you don't want them blowing cold outside air across the car. You could put them in the side with the heater. You'd still be able to let some fresh air in and it would be heated before being sucked in.
> *



no there is a removable wall that goes infront of the garage door and would be pulling the heated air from the garage then the exhaust would be blowing outside definitely dont wanna be pulling in no 0 degree weather lol prolly catch pnemonia trying to do some shit like that


----------

